# Minis trimming(what does your farrier charge?



## MBhorses (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,

our farrier is coming out sat. Our farrier used to charge $20 now he is charing $25 per mini including young foals. When he finishing trimming we have a hugh bill with all of our minis we have.

thanks


----------



## MSRminis (Oct 30, 2007)

There is a guy here that I LOVE his work and he charges 20.00 per mini and usually about 10.00 for a foal-BUT he is VERY flaky. I had to go to another guy who charges 30.00 per ANY size or age horse but is always prompt. That extra 10.00 per horse really adds up so I feel for you!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 30, 2007)

Current farrier charges us $25 per trim, regardless of the size of horse (we only have Minis). Farrier before him was somewhere around $40 a trim, though. We're limited in what we can get out here.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 30, 2007)

They charge between $30 and $45 per horse here. I do it myself.


----------



## Alex (Oct 30, 2007)

Our farrier does a great job!! And the better part is that he only charges 15.00 bucks!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 30, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]I am very lucky to have a farrier that lives a mile or so from us, he charges $10.00 a horse no matter the size, the last time he did 2 large horses, 3 mini horses and a mini donkey and charged me $50.00




I feel silly sometimes because he is so cheap and does a great job, I always tip him well. he is getting older and I hate to think about what I will have to pay when he retires



. Nikki [/SIZE]*


----------



## River1018 (Oct 30, 2007)

We do our own now but back a few years ago, they were charging $25.00 a piece.


----------



## nluszcz (Oct 30, 2007)

I've always paid $35 per horse, regardless of size or age, or even state. A horse is a horse, and has four feet all of which require the same amount of time and skill.


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 30, 2007)

My farrier charges me $ 30.00 a horse so my total bill now is 210.00 plus I leave him a 3 to 5 dollar tip per horse depending on what my paycheck was for that week. How many of you tip your farriers ? I never know if I should or not but feel that it is showing my appreciation for the good work that he does . BTW my horses are very well behaved for him and never try to kick , jump on him or "sit" on him.


----------



## zacharyfarms (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a timely thread. My farrier just left. He charges $25 farm call and $25 per horse. We did all 25 horses today and he left with $650.



But he is a great farrier and has been doing my horses for 10 years. He comes every 6 weeks April-September and every 8 weeks the other months. He always has something to teach me each time he visits. We studied x-rays and talked about laminitis and rotation today. I feel from what I have read and researched that your farrier is your most important support in your horses care as well as your veterinarian. I'm totally worn out when he leaves and I know he must be. I think if I were a young person I might like to be a farrier but a barefoot one..Although I am very strong for a female I don't think I could do the shoeing part on a day to day basis.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 30, 2007)

I do trimmings and charge $25 per horse and $15 for foals


----------



## Fred (Oct 30, 2007)

I am a farrier and a horse owner. My husband is also a farrier and has been shoeing for 25 years. I have been shoeing horses professionally but have been trimming my own for 40 years. You get what you pay for and I find an educated client {note I said one who is educated not one who knows it all} is your best client. I charge $25 to $30 a head and believe me I work hard every day and I am not rich. I also teach any client that expresses an interest in trimming their own. $25 to $30 is the norm all over the country. If you really want some entertainment you should follow me for a day and see what some of my clients put me through.


----------



## outlawridge (Oct 30, 2007)

My farrier charges me a kiss and maybe some Oatmeal Craisin cookies



He's also my hubby






and a trained farrier. We are quite excited about picking up our the new Barracuda nippers in Rapid City, SD next week where they are made.


----------



## Reble (Oct 30, 2007)

Our Farrier is only $7.00 a mini horse, nothing for my foals under 6 months,

and full size horses $15.00.


----------



## MInx (Oct 30, 2007)

*Yes like may our farrier charges $25 per horse..in the past he asked and extra $5 for gas but not lately.*

We usual just slip him a little extra for gas anyway..he lives 40minutes away. Depends if he's doing any others in the area as well..he does big horses too, from dressage to barrels..but he's 71 now so we may be up a tree soon eh? Maxine


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 30, 2007)

"You get what you pay for and I find an educated client {note I said one who is educated not one who knows it all} is your best client"

My farrier has been to school and has been shoeing and trimming for over 30 years. I have had several other so called farriers here over the years and paid anywhere from $25.00 to $45.00 per horse and not one would I ever allow back in my barn. I do think the norm is $20.00 to $30.00 but there are exceptions and my farrier is GREAT and I am educated client



, Nikki


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2007)

Well that depends on which farrier i want to use



.

One farrier charges $20, the other $25 and the other $35 and i must say, you DO get what you pay for. I personally like how the $25 guy trims, i've found everyone does hooves differently and they always come out looking different. I've found the $35 guy tends to trim them all like QH's and doesnt take anything i ask of him into account.

I normally do most of the horses but the farrier does the show horses



.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 30, 2007)

Our farrier has been our farrier ever since we have own our horses. He is very good and very friendly. He also does all the minis in one day. He has been to farrier school as well. He use to do the foals free, but now he charges for them. I know that the farrier have a HARD job. Alot of horses are good, but others are not so good. The only thing our farrer says about the minis is they are harder to do, because they are so low to the ground(bad on the BACK)We get all of our horses really for our farrier, so he don't have to chase them. Our farrier say he likes when we have the horses really for him.

Thank God for our farriers(they are great).I would love to learn to trim our minis, but I think $20-$25 is not alot for all the time they spend with each horse.

thanks everyone,


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 30, 2007)

My farrier has been doing my kids since 1990....

He charges $25 a horse. He comes every 6 weeks during the

spring and summer and every 8 weeks in the late fall and winter.

He trims the foals every 30 days for the first year so is here

quite a bit. Now that we've moved way to heck and gone

he's traveling about a 100 miles, one way, to come do my kids.

We treat im like the prince he is and am very glad to have him

for a friend.......


----------



## Rachel (Oct 30, 2007)

My farrier charges $25 per horse regardless of size or age.


----------



## running in the red (Oct 30, 2007)

I only pay 15 per mini and 25 for the big guys- BUT, my bonus is that my farrier brings his brother out to help him hold the minis- that makes it soooo much easier on my back!!!!!!!! altho all of my minis are taught to give and hold for foot cleaning and trimming......... joy


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 30, 2007)

My current farriers charge $40 a trim. I have paid everywhere from $20-50 per horse. It is difficult to find good farriers out here, there are a lot of farriers but I'm kinda picky. Not just how they trim, but how open they are to doing what sort of job I want on my horse. AND on top of that I need them to be timely and reliable.

I am not picky how much, but $50 was a little outrageous in my mind.

Good thing I only ever have 4-5 horses max.

Andrea


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 30, 2007)

We have an amazing farrier now, he does gaited horses, so he is perfect for my Modern/modern pleasure ponies. He charges $ 80-180 from half shoes to full shoes, weighted with pads, each shoe is made to perfection for each horse from scratch, really is an art, he is very good at what he does and has clients all over the country. I had him do all my minis this last time and he only charged me $ 25 per trim. I am very happy with his services and feel he is worth more than $ 25 a trim as he is that good, I have had several farriers over the year and all charged $ 25 for trims. I too am in So. Cal. I particularly like Wayne becuase he is very gentle with the horses and has never gotten even angry with one of them.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 30, 2007)

Fred said:


> You get what you pay for and I find an educated client {note I said one who is educated not one who knows it all} is your best client. I charge $25 to $30 a head and believe me I work hard every day and I am not rich. I also teach any client that expresses an interest in trimming their own. $25 to $30 is the norm all over the country. If you really want some entertainment you should follow me for a day and see what some of my clients put me through.


Oh boy can I relate to that! I am also a farrier and charge $25 per horse. It is a backbreaking job made tougher at times by the owners although I also have some VERY good clients.


----------



## Marty (Oct 30, 2007)

I am thrilled to death with my new Pete Ramey trained farrier.

We are on a 4 week program for the rest of the year until everyone is where they should be, then it will be every 6 weeks.

She comes from the other end of Tennessee for us and charged only $20 for gas.

She was here yestarday and charged me $30.00 for Sonny's trim, who is no longer lame by the way after two Pete Ramey specilaized trims.






She did the minis for a whopping $12.00 each.

She has been able to undo the mess I have had going on here with screwy legs and goofy feet in just two treatments. Amazing.

The fillies foals are freebies until they are yearlings.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the farrier from heaven...he ALWAYS calls the night before..shows up on time...is very patient with foals ...charges $25.00 per horse...new foals first trims are only $6..we bought a stall mat to put down for him to use when he comes as he gets down to thier level. We had THE hardest time finding someone that would even DO minis.....oh..and he is very good!!!


----------



## horsehug (Oct 31, 2007)

I trim my own and have for 19 years. 

Susan O.


----------



## Mona (Oct 31, 2007)

When we had our first big horses, the farrier used to charge $20/horse. After getting into minis, I soon learned how to trim myself!

I have been trimminig my horses hooves ever since buying my first minis, back in '94. Last year, I messed up my back, and was the first time I had to pay someone else to trim my horses hooves. She came in, and trimmed a bunch...she was FAST, but in my opinion, sloppy! Seemed all she was worried about was getting in and getting done so she could move onto the next far, She came from about 4 hours away to this area, to get in as many horses as she could, so it was rush in, rush out. She charged $25/horse, and I was NOT impressed, and bad back or not, I decided I would do them myself, even if I had to do one here and one there, to get them done. This was a "professional" farrier, that went away to school for this too, not just some self-proclaimed farrier.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 31, 2007)

We have the best farrier in the world! I just LOVE him and he's so GREAT with the horses!





He came last week, did one draft horse, one TWH and 16 minis - all trims, no shoes. I asked him how much and he said "oh, I don't know...how about $100?" He's ridiculously cheap and we get SO many compliments on our minis feet. People actually comment on the great condition/trims they get! BTW, I gave him $250 and still felt like he deserved more.



Doing Janie, my belgian is NOT easy. She's not a problem, but her feet are SO heavy!! OH! It's back-breaking work for sure!

And Nathan, I usually agree with you, but not this time. Not all horses are the same when it comes to the work required on the feet. My minis are easier than doing my belgian. Just her weight alone makes the job so much more difficult, IMO.

BTW, did I mention I LOVE my farrier!


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2007)

Its used to be very hard to find a farrier around here, then a couple years ago I found a really good one and he was so good with the minis. Then, he moved out of country and I was without a farrier for several months; then a new one showed up... My former farrier's brother, so I have a farrier again. He charges $30/horse regardless of size. Now and then, my farrier will come with help as his brother and his brother's wife will come too, all three are farriers, so we get them all done pretty quick. I have the farrier coming out on Thursday to catch everyone up. I do trim my minis myself part of the year to help defray the cost; but I always have the farrier do my saddle horses.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 31, 2007)

My new one that I am meeting at Kids new home charges 20-25 depending on how hard they are to handle. I think Ive actually met him before and if so hes very sweet.

On a side note, here in TX you can get your farriers license when your 16 and its just in town a little bit away from me! 2 more years baby!


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2007)

Harvey and I have been doing our own horses -- show ones, foals, and "regular" ones, since 2003.

When we started, our farrier helped us learn and we also had a video. We'd do them one time, then he'd do them the next until we could take it over totally on our own.

Part of the "problem" was finding a good farrier who was willing to keep doing minis and to do as many minis as we have. They'd be late a lot for appointments, and I understand -- the farms before us can take longer than you'd expect. But, we'd be waiting then he'd come and only be up to doing half of what we'd planned... that kind of thing.

We are very happy doing our own. We can do as many as we want whenever we want. Harvey does an outstanding job on them. The main savings is time and convenience. At the time we took over our own trimming, we'd been paying $15/each which I personally think is pretty inexpensive. But, to us, the cost was the time, waiting around, not getting all of them done when they needed (as farrier was tired, etc.).

I can say for those who want to learn to do their own or who are, the more expensive nippers vs. the cheaper ones are very worth it. We initially had a $20 or so pair not knowing the difference and when we switched to the $100 pair, it was SO much easier. And for the rasps, the shorter "mini" ones are very ideal (vs. the full size rasps).


----------



## SHANA (Oct 31, 2007)

When I just had arabians I hired a farrier. He charged $30 per horse. He was always hard to get ahold of and never on time. So when I got my first mini in 2003 I hired my cousin who is a farrier and he was always on time. He also charged $30 a horse, didn't matter the size. Though every time he came in 2004 he showed me how to trim the minis. He hated doing them as it was hard on his back. So now I do my minis myself, saved a bunch of money as the tools are not that expensive. My cousin still comes and does the 2 arabians we have. I taught my husband how to trim so we split the minis in half. I can only do 2-3 a day. I have done 5(3 fillies and 2 colts) of my 8 this month as they are due. Hubby hasn't had time to do any yet. Though I'll probably do some of his as well. I don't work during the week and he does.


----------



## nluszcz (Oct 31, 2007)

When it comes to feet, a horse is a horse, but a draft is a pain!



Even well mannered ones are HARD work.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 31, 2007)

I pay $20 each. My farrier charges $20 per mini, $25 per pony, $30 per full sized horse.

If she doesn't have to do much, she knocks off $5. I'd love to learn to do my own but with my arm problems there is no way I could ever do it.


----------



## Margaret (Oct 31, 2007)

I do my own minis, (and have for 5 years) and also offer farrier services to others in my area.

The minis that I do for others are well manered,- and my clients know me well enough to allow me to trim on my schedule, so they are not usually there when I stop by, and end up sending me a check.. I currently charge 25. per mini.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 31, 2007)

I just switched farriers and the new one only charges $20 per horse, no matter what size. The other farrier was cocky and I didn't think he was very good, and he charged $35 per horse. The new guy was just here last night, and I just love him. He is very nice, very honest, and took time with my horses. The other guy rushed through and didn't check them very well. I was very nervous to switch farriers, because they are very hard to find in my area, but it was good decision in the end!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 31, 2007)

$25/horse...with the increase in the cost of gas I agree he deserves it. He travels all the way from well...almost 50 miles to start with me then do his circle to end up home at the end of the day. he is punctual, courteous, gentle with each horse and does them as individuals not just "it's a mini". Thankfully I only have 3. He does discount larger herds, but then charges a trip fee.


----------



## Fred (Oct 31, 2007)

There are good and bad farriers all over the country. I personally can't stand the cocky ones that charge too much. I know a LOT of farriers, and in this area there are many that do competitions all over the world. Some of them treat their apprentices like crap. I hate that, thats their ego getting in the way of business. That said there are many many highly trained GREAT farriers who put the horses comfort first. You do get what you pay for however. It is a hard demanding job that actually the easiest part is dealing with the horses. I see some people on here saying the last farrier didn't take enough time. How much is enough? I can tell within two steps if the horse is off and I'm not bragging that I actually can. I have over 40 years of dealing with feet and movement and so have a lot of farriers. I will never know it all and the day I do is the day I quit!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 31, 2007)

A good point Linda, seeing as you were my favorite farrier for a long time. My fellow takes about 20-30 mins per horse. I walk it out he looks, we set up, he trims, I walk em out again and if he isn't satisfied he fixes it til it is. Mags (age 16) has a rear foot that wants to curl in so she takes the most time but he just loves her tiny self and wants it perfect so it doesn't hurt her to walk. he comes every 6-9 wks depending on the trim he did. "He" schedules for them, not me. Mags needs to be watched so he'll be back in 7. I think this is a hard job, a farrier's back and knees always hurt, you try an 8 hr day on your knees or bent over...I love my farriers and am hapy to pay for their excellent care. For the larger herds I can't imagine the cost, but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Diana (Oct 31, 2007)

My farrier charges me $25 per mini and it is well worth it. She has a 2 hour drive to get to me to start with. I think if you are happy and your farrier is doing the best job for your horse then he/she is worth every penny they ask for.


----------



## justjinx (Oct 31, 2007)

Our farrier is $30 per trim and we have him out once a month. he is so kind to all the horses and does a great job. He does charge new clients more now since he is limited in time. he usually trims 15-20 horses per visit (5 of us with horses). jennifer


----------



## Firefall (Oct 31, 2007)

I also pay $25 per mini or foal.


----------



## hahler (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok i think im not charging enough OH!

just kidding dan and i only charge $12-$15 per mini with discounts for large groups

we arent in it to rake anyone over the coals just to enjoy our job and help the animals

we do go back to some places every 4 weeks depending on what the correction is

i would like to expand our route more

so let me know

dawn


----------



## CharmedMinis (Oct 31, 2007)

I pay $40 a trim. It's a little much, but as has been said, you get what you pay for. My farrier is older and it takes a lot of effort. He's the ex-president of the farrier's association, and great at what he does, so I expect to pay more.


----------



## lilnickers (Oct 31, 2007)

My farrier charges $15 per horse , and no farm call charge. Sounds like I am REAL lucky compared to the rest of the world! I trim them myself alot of times, also. I used to trim my big horses, too. ( I took a course in college -Equine major)


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 1, 2007)

I trim my own and have since 1984. Thank goodness; I could NEVER have afforded even the number I have now(my highest number was 17 minis; now I have 8, want to have no more than 6) if I had not had the knowledge AND ability to do them myself. I am slow, but very good at it; worked at being so.

I just gave up my fullsized mare, but the (excellent)farrier I had used for her(just too physically difficult for me to do a fullsized) had last charged $35 for a trim, $75 for shoeing-as of Feb. of '07.

Margo


----------



## Ashley (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine used to be 20-25 a horse. But now I do my own.


----------



## Georgine (Nov 1, 2007)

We have had horses since 1991.

It was difficult to get the farrier when needed and after a few years of being upset if a horses hooves were getting too long I started trying some trimming with the hoof knife and rasp until he was able to come.

As everyone knows their hooves grow at different speeds and with 27 horses I would need a farrier to drop by every couple of weeks to keep everyone looking neat.

For the last few years I have been able to handle all the trimming and every so often have the best farrier around this area drop in to take a look at a couple with problem feet.

He says I do a great job and coming from him it's a nice compliment.

Today a farrier in this area is 30.00 to 40.00 a horse.

I do know of people who get a very nice trim from a mennonite gentleman for 8.00 a horse, but he can only look after people within the distance his horse will travel, since he will not ride in a gas powered vehicle apparantley.

I have trimmed for others, but only if they are stuck, since I am not a professionally trained farrier.

When I have trimmed for others I told them around 10.00 a horse since I was not a pro, and in one case I did it for nothing because I felt it would really help the little horse at the time.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for sharing with us about your farriers.


----------



## ~Dan (May 14, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]i know our vet does our feet for our minis and she is awesome! im not exactly shure how much she cahrges but i know for a fact its nogt a lot[/SIZE]*


----------



## suz (May 14, 2008)

My farrier charges $35.


----------



## SHANA (May 14, 2008)

When I used a farrier for the minis he charged $35 a horse no matter the size. Now my husband and I do all the minis ourselves and only have the farrier do the 4 large horses. This saves so much money. Though my farrier is my cousin and taught us how to do it. If you add up 21 horses at $35.



He knows I can't afford that every 6-8 weeks so was so nice to show my husband and I how to trim.


----------



## Matt73 (May 14, 2008)

$25.00 for a trim.



Mona said:


> When we had our first big horses, the farrier used to charge $20/horse. After getting into minis, I soon learned how to trim myself!
> 
> I have been trimminig my horses hooves ever since buying my first minis, back in '94. Last year, I messed up my back, and was the first time I had to pay someone else to trim my horses hooves. She came in, and trimmed a bunch...she was FAST, but in my opinion, sloppy! Seemed all she was worried about was getting in and getting done so she could move onto the next far, She came from about 4 hours away to this area, to get in as many horses as she could, so it was rush in, rush out. She charged $25/horse, and I was NOT impressed, and bad back or not, I decided I would do them myself, even if I had to do one here and one there, to get them done. This was a "professional" farrier, that went away to school for this too, not just some self-proclaimed farrier.



Well, Mona! I keep commenting to people what AMAZING feet Royal has. Both genetically and "farrier-wise". Very impressed! I have a great farrier but...if you were closer LOL.


----------



## SampleMM (May 14, 2008)

I probably have the oldest blacksmith out there. He's 84 years old and still going strong. He charges $20.00 for trims but is only $50.00 to $60.00 for a set of shoes which is CHEAP, CHEAP CHEAP!!

I love him!! He is wonderful and you just can't beat over 60 years of experience. And it also helps that he's only around 5 ft. tall!

FLOYD PIAZZA IS THE BEST!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 14, 2008)

$25/per trim here, I did have a foal worked on that was a couple weeks and was not charged for him, Our farriers are great....They have showed my husband how to do them, and he usually does most of them, but even with him doing them when he has time, I still have quite a few for them to do every 8-10 weeks....they are about 1 1/2hrs. away, but do alot of horses in the area, so they schedule a trip it is usually hitting many farms along the way. They are ALWAYS here when they say they will be, and that means alot to me, and I know it is back breaking work for them.


----------



## JourneysEnd (May 14, 2008)

I charge $15 for minis at my big barns, $20 for people with 10 or less and $25 for horses.

Minis are so much easier on my body and I'm afraid many of my clients couldn't afford to have theirs done on a regular schedule if I charged more.

I'll probably have to go up in the near future due to gasoline prices, but probably only a couple dollars.

I certainly don't fault any farrier who charges the same for both, it does take the same time to do a mini as a horse. I can just do a lot more minis in a day and when they shift or sit down on me it doesn't hurt quite the same.

I promise you, none of us get rich doing this. It's a labor of love.


----------



## Carolyn R (May 14, 2008)

Mine charges $35 a trim, but has taught me how to do it myself, so I would say he is priceless. He has been my farrier for the last 10+ years.

He comes out once or twice every year to check my work, and clean them up a little. All in all, he said he has very little to do when he comes here (guess that means I am doing a good job



). I still like to keep my name on the books, you never know when you are going to have a foal that requires corrective work, like lifts or "glue shoes" as I call them.

Carolyn


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 14, 2008)

My farrier is very good to us..she is very willing to share with me what she is doing so if I want to do them myself, I could She charges $30.00 per horse, big or small and told me last time that she has to go up by $5 for gas, not per horse but per trip. I have thought about trying to do them myself, but unsure of it with my back. I have been thinking about trying the barracudas.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 15, 2008)

I just switched farriers because the last one I had did a crappy job I ended up having to call her back because she left Millie to high up on her right front. I thought it was pretty sad. I won't be calling her back. She charged 20 a horse no matter the size. I am trying out my landlords farrier this next go around though. He does really good work from what I have heard so I really hope he's as good as she says he is. He's charging me $25 but normally its $30. If he doesn't work then I have someone else in mind too.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (May 15, 2008)

20-25 for mine, so about the average, I just wish gas would go down for her sake, she does such a great job!!!!!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 15, 2008)

I kept my first farrier for a couple years. I started out owning strictly big horses and his charge was $50.00 per trim.. I added a Miniature Horse or two to the herd and he charged the same, no matter the size or age of the horse. He would always return his phone calls and would always arrive on time. I loved this about him. I also loved his personality, the way he was with the horses and his work was excellent.

However, add several more Miniature Horses to the mix and another big horse or two and it was getting very pricey and he was unwilling to 'work me a deal'.. so I moved on.

I hired another farrier. $20.00 per horse no matter what size or age. He did very good work too. However, even though he was excellent with the horses, he was rather strange and I didn't feel comfortable around him. He also did a poor job returning phone calls and showing up for his appointments.

So.. farrier #1 actually took me under his wing for a while and understood that I was a young woman, trying to save money and that I dearly loved my horses. He showed me how to trim them myself and was always there if I had a question..

For years I have trimmed my own hooves.. until..

I boarded ones of my big geldings at a stable to be leased as a lesson's horse (he needed a job) and the owner there, whom I became great friends with was an apprentice with a world-known farrier.. He did my trimmings for 'free', however though he didn't expect anything I was always sure to 'tip' him well..

So.. now if I feel like it I trim or I have my friend over who is looking for the experience.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 15, 2008)

I pay $30 per trim for my guys, big or small.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 15, 2008)

Right now he is charging $20 for a miniature and $10 for foals up to being a yearling, but I think he will charging more starting next month. He is on a regular monthly schedule with doing 5 to 6 miniatures and shetlands each visit. We have 19 equine at our barn at the moment. He is very good and actually does alot of polo team horses for Ligonier area and the "Rolling Rock" stables as well. There is not too many reliable farriers in our area either so we make sure to tip him well and at Christmas he gets a bonus.


----------



## Fred (May 15, 2008)

Price of diesel is $4.55 a gallon. A trim is a trim be it full size horse or mini, its the same amount of work. I charge the same for a mini as I do a warmblood but I do charge more for a draft. Understand though what you may be charged is pretty darn cheap when you consider what the farrier does. A good farrier keeps the horse sound and balanced and has a LOT of education and years behind them. Right now I am out of commission due to a stupid quarterhorse that I thought wrenched my back but it turns out I have pancreaititis [i think thats how you spell it] from which I spent all moonday in the ER. Evidently the dimwit smacked me hard enough in the chest when I was working on a hind leg. I can't work right now but I am fortunate my husband can do most of the critical horses that need to be done right now. This is my busy season and this really sucks to be sidelined like this and guess who pays the doctor bills when you get hurt and are selfemployed? Its not the client whose horse did it to you. I am really fortunate that I DO have some truly awesome clients out there though that are understanding enough when something like this happens.


----------



## susanne (May 15, 2008)

Linda, I'm sorry to hear that you're out of commission, and I hope you have a swift recovery!

We have a wonderful farrier who currently charges $20 per mini, although he keeps saying that he's going to have to raise his rate to $25 per due to gas prices. He's well worth it. He is very good with my horses, oohs and ahhs appropriately at our accomplishments, and is a real charmer.

I really don't understand charging LESS for a foal...to me, that is the most critical work, as it can affect the horse's lifelong soundness, as well as its attitude toward future farrier work.


----------



## MyFriendFlicker (May 15, 2008)

We're expecting our farrier tomorrow....we've only used him once before. I'll hold out opinions on him until I know him better. He charges $35 per horse, regardless of the size.


----------



## dali1111 (May 16, 2008)

We pay $45 a horse..less if its three or more i think but you know what I wouldnt trust my horses to anyone else anymore. I graduate high school next year and then i'm going to farrier school...Ican't wait.


----------



## PaintNminis (May 16, 2008)

My Farrier Charges $20/Mini $30/Biggie


----------



## fourhorses (May 16, 2008)

$40/trim big or small.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 16, 2008)

ours charges $25 no matter what the age

but with foals the first trim is free then after that $25


----------



## JourneysEnd (May 16, 2008)

dali1111 said:


> We pay $45 a horse..less if its three or more i think but you know what I wouldnt trust my horses to anyone else anymore. I graduate high school next year and then i'm going to farrier school...Ican't wait.


GO TO COLLEGE !





Do a farrier's school in the summer.

Trim part time while you're getting that degree.

Then if you still want to be a farrier, do it ! After the horses wear you down and take your back and knees

out you'll have a fall back career that you can make a living doing.

Trust me


----------

